# Guess where I am



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm sitting here using a public computer at car dealer, waiting for what has turned into a $500+ oil change to be completed. Bold enough to post with others around! Damn this keyboard is a piece of **** with sticking keys.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Woot way to go! Even my Audi didnt cost $500 to change the oil, only $100 and that was the best oil in the country too lol.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

$500 for an oil change? Holy crap .. I'm not sure how much it costs on mine.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I'm sitting here using a public computer at car dealer, waiting for what has turned into a $500+ oil change to be completed. Bold enough to post with others around! Damn this keyboard is a piece of **** with sticking keys.


What car do you own!?

Anyway, congratulations :clap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats, Karl


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats, but $500 for an oil change?!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

That ferrari enzo you have must be amazing to drive


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

He said "plus oil change." I'm assuming they "found something" during the process. Anyway, congrats Karl.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I paid 37.50 for a pennzoil change... they didn't have their prices posted on the outside and so I made the faulty assumption that it would be about average. I get "free" fluid fill-ups until it needs another change. I wonder if they give free "chump" stickers to attach to your forehead too?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Well done! 

Along with everybody else I want to know what made it a $500 oil change. Original factory oil with extra sand in it, or something?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm stripped drain plug ? Maybe oil pan gasket leaking.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

cedward said:


> What car do you own!?


Actually, I'm not the legal owner of any vehicle and never have been. My mother owns it. I've been driving since 1989, but have never owned any vehicle of any sort.

2003 Chevy Impala. Silver with grey cloth interior, base model.

As per usual, their inspection revealed an additional problem. I'll get the paperwork later and post the specifics of what was fixed. I'm not a car guy, so I don't recall exactly what it was. In the last couple weeks I had noticed the front end of the car making a little bit of a noise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It just gets more and more expensive .


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Going to a car dealership to get things on your car fixed up is a good way to burn holes in your pockets unless its still on warranty.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ununderstood said:


> Going to a car dealership to get things on your car fixed up is a good way to burn holes in your pockets unless its still on warranty.


I've noticed, though I don't know where the hell to take it.

Auto mechanics aren't exactly seen as setting the standard for high ethics, and those of us who don't know a lot about cars (eg ME) are pretty much taking a shot in the dark when selecting a mechanic.

I know there certainly are highly ethical mechanics (like Lonelyguy, Dave, for those needing car care in Iowa), but sorting out the good from the bad is no easy task when I know next to nothing about cars.

This is similar to how financial advisors operate. They get to bleep their clients and their clients have no idea. I've gone to so many free dinners paid for by financial advisors where if not for SA I'd like to have jumped up and listed every lie, half-truth, and outright stupid or erroneous statement they uttered, which is often quite a long list. I've often joked that financial advisors are like prostitutes except her clients know they're getting ****ed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My dealership keeps sending me emails about "it's time for your 102,103 mile service!" :doh duh! I don't feel like paying $576 for an inspection and a spark plug.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> My dealership keeps sending me emails about "it's time for your 102,103 mile service!" :doh duh! I don't feel like paying $576 for an inspection and a spark plug.


I only get snail mails; they don't have my e-mail address and I'm glad they don't.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think I've ever paid more than $35 for a oil change. I'm assuming you went to the dealer. I don't think its worth going to them for little things because of the price.


----------

